# cinto y cinturón



## mamatlacuache

¡Hola!  En el documento que estoy traduciendo, hay una partida que dice "cintos, cinturones y bandoleras".
Quisiera saber si existe alguna diferencia entre cintos y cinturones o son las mismas cosas.

Espero sus comentarios!


----------



## flljob

Son lo mismo. Además, en Jalisco se usa fajo.

Saludos


----------



## mamatlacuache

Gracias, flljob.  Pensé que uno era más ancho que el otro, pero se refieren a lo mismo.  Muy amable.

Saludos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola, amiga.

Bueno, pero en ese caso no creo que signifiquen exactamente lo mismo: no tendría sentido estando uno al lado de otro separados por una coma. ¿Cuál es el contexto?

Saludos,


----------



## Agró

Por estas latitudes son lo mismo pero "cinto" casi no se usa, ha quedado muy obsoleto.


----------



## mamatlacuache

¡Hola, piraña!  Desafortunadamente no tengo ningún contexto, ya que viene en una lista de artículos.  Es una lista de aranceles.  En este caso corresponde al no. 420330000 de NANDINA, que sólo dice "Cintos, cinturones y bandeleras".


----------



## flljob

¿No será cintas, cinturones y bandoleras?

*cinturón*
1. m. Cinto que sujeta el pantalón a la cintura.
2. m. Cinta, correa o cordón que se usa sobre el vestido para ajustarlo al cuerpo.

*cinta*  (Del cincta, f. de cinctus, cinto).
1. f. Tejido largo y estrecho de seda, hilo u otra fibra, y de uno o más colores, que sirve para atar, ceñir o adornar.


----------



## mamatlacuache

flljob, ya lo revisé y dice "cintos".  Incluso busqué NANDINA 4203300000 en internet, y también dice cintos.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Agró, gracias por tu comentario.  Yo también he escuchado "cinturón", pero el "cinto" casi no.  Pero quizás en algunos países todavía se utilice esa palabra. 
El documento es ecuatoriano, pero como es de NANDINA, debe ser una palabra comúnmente utilizada en comunidad Andina.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

Puedo errar, considerando que no es un término usual en mi región: confrontando el tema con mi esposa que es del interior del país y con su hermana, veo que ellas entienden "cinto" como un cinturón con aditamentos para cargar objetos, semejantes a los de trabajadores de altura, militares, etc, tradicionalmente un poco más ancho que el "cinturón".

Saludos,


----------



## mamatlacuache

Muchas gracias piraña utria.  Acabo de encontrar ANDINO correspondiente en ingés, y efectivamente cinto es un cinturón como el que utilizan los soldados (bandoleer).  Algunos incluso tienen bolsitas pequeñas para cargar objetos, según las imágenes que ví en internet.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Puedo errar, considerando que no es un término usual en mi región: confrontando el tema con mi esposa que es del interior del país y con su hermana, veo que ellas entienden "cinto" como un cinturón con aditamentos para cargar objetos, semejantes a los de trabajadores de altura, militares, etc, tradicionalmente un poco más ancho que el "cinturón".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Esta misma interpretación ofrece el RAE.

En México se usa casi exlusivamente cinto y por el contrario es "cinturón" lo que suena arcáico o demasiado formal.

Según la RAE _cinto_ es sólo la prenda para sujetar los pantalones y se ata de una sola vuelta a la cintura; el _cinturón_ aparte de ser un cinto, también puede ser una faja echada al hombro y por la espalda para cargar otras cosas.


----------



## Tarsis

La interpretación de piraña utria me parece la más correcta.

A mi lo de cinto también me suena a correaje militar, o los cintos que se ponen los trabajadores de las compañias telefónicas, cuando tienen que cablear en lo alto de los postes, en instalaciones rurales, fuera de las ciudades.

Generalmente no son cinturones habituales para los pantalones. Son algo más anchos y robustos.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Hola, Mirx.  En México he escuchado más bien "cinturón".  "Cinto" me suena como una faja, o cintos de muchos colores que tejen los indigenas como artesanía.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Hola, Tarsis!

Según la información que encontré en internet sobre NANDINA 4203300000 dice así "Descripción: Prendas y complementos (accesorios), de vestir, de cuero natural o cuero regenerado. Cintos, cinturones y bandoleras."
De alguna manera está diferenciando cintos de cinturones, pero con solo este contexto, es difícil de saber exactamente en qúé consiten las diferencias.


----------



## aldewi

El cinturón siempre va en la cintura. El cinto en cualquier parte.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El uso de cinto y cinturón en México depende de la geografía. En el norte es cinto casi exclusivamente, mientras que en el centro y sur usan cinturón.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Hola, aldewi.

Es cierto!  Un cinto que compré, lo uso como correa para colgar mi cámara.
Saludos.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Hola, ToñoTorreón.

No lo sabía!!  Nunca he vivido en el norte.   Aprendí algo nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De hecho acá el único cinturón que usamos es el de seguridad en carros o aviones. 

Tal vez una gorda tenga un cinturón, del mismo modo que una flaca tenga una cinturita.


----------



## mamatlacuache

Qué bueno que me dices.  Es muy interesante saber que dentro del país la misma palabra tiene diferentes acepciones.


----------



## mirx

aldewi said:


> El cinturón siempre va en la cintura. El cinto en cualquier parte.


 


mamatlacuache said:


> Hola, aldewi.
> 
> Es cierto! Un cinto que compré, lo uso como correa para colgar mi cámara.
> Saludos.


 
Pues yo lo entiendo exactamente al revés. La RAE concuerda con esta acepción.



> *cinturón.*
> 
> 
> *1. *m. Cinto que sujeta el pantalón a la cintura.
> *2. *m. Cinta, correa o cordón que se usa sobre el vestido para ajustarlo al cuerpo.
> *3. *m. Cinto para llevar la espada o el sable.
> *4. *m. Serie de cosas que circuyen a otra. _Cinturón de baluartes_ _Los municipios del cinturón de Barcelona_


 


> cinto*.*
> (Del lat. _cinctus_, de _cingĕre_, ceñir).
> 
> *1. *m. Faja de cuero, estambre o seda, que se usa para ceñir y ajustar la cintura con una sola vuelta, y se aprieta con agujetas, hebillas o broches


----------



## mamatlacuache

Hola, Mirx.  No me imaginé que este hilo iba a ser tan largo!  Esto es realmente interesante.  Yo pienso que las palabras no solo en español sino en cualquier idioma, independientemente de lo que definen los diccionarios, la misma gente las aplica de un cierto modo, de tal manera que esa acepción se queda establecida, incluso en forma equivocada.  Además con el tiempo van cambiando.  Por eso, en Japón nosotros decimos que las palabras son seres vivos.


----------



## mirx

mamatlacuache said:


> Además con el tiempo van cambiando. Por eso, en Japón nosotros decimos que las palabras *son seres vivos*.


 
Por supuesto que lo son.

Las definiciones que cité solo son para complementar la idea del porqué el autor de tu texto usó cintos, cinturones y bandoleras. Las tres son cosas diferentes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Al repasar los mensajes de este hilo y ver las a veces contradictorias definiciones, se me ocurrió indagar aquí y allí en torno a la cuestión. Ofrezco el fruto de esta divagación a los coforeros porque creo que explica la aparente contradicción que parece derivarse de los distintos valores y usos de *cinto* y *cinturón*.

La sucesión cronológica de esta familia de palabras comienza con _cincta_ que en castellano da *cinta* (con una primera documentación en el 1012 y presente en Berceo). Este adjetivo verbal, participio, latino todavía funciona como tal en Cid y Berceo.

Más tardío es *cinto* (de _cinctus, -us_) que ya tenía ese significado ("cinturón") en latín. Es un latinismo del s. XV.

Del s. XVIII es la primera aparición de *cinturón*, derivado de *cintura*, del latín _cinctura, -ae_, ya presente en Cid.

Cuando dentro de una familia semántica aparece un nuevo término hay dos posibilidades, que se dan en el tiempo y en el espacio: que la palabra antigua tome nuevos significados en un sentido de especialización, o bien que se mantenga con significados más generales. Y viceversa con el nuevo término.

Pero además se da otra tendencia en el sentido de la generalización del uso, pues la nueva palabra puede sustituir a la antigua en el uso más general o bien puede suceder lo contrario.

Si estas tendencias se dan en la amplia geografía lingüística del español, podremos observar todo tipo de soluciones en los sentidos expresados anteriormente.

Contemplando el problema con un punto de vista amplio, *cinto* se concibe en general como menos definido que *cinturón* (con hebilla, y sirve para sujetar la prenda inferior del vestido, faldas, pantalones, etc.), y se usa además para definirse a tipos especiales, militares, de trabajo, de caza, cinturones de cuerda, protecciones y apoyos generalmente de cuero que se ponen ciertos deportistas, etc. 

También es general la consideración de *cinto* como palabra anticuada y rural, aunque por diversos motivos puede competir en uso con *cinturón* (por ejemplo, en el español de Galicia la presencia del gallego _cinto_, de uso general en esta lengua, hace que *cinto* esté vivo y en competencia con *cinturón*, que acaba por imponerse al ser una prenda imprescindible de la vestimenta actual y estar normalizada tanto en su fabricación como en su comercio.


----------



## Tarsis

Una pregunta a todos:

¿Os acordais del medieval cinturon de castidad?
No pretendo con ello que se alarge excesivamente este simpático debate sobre el "cinturon", pero quizás es algo que también deberíamos tener en cuenta.
Tarsis.


----------



## Tarsis

Me remito simplemente a las definiciones del diccionario de la Real Academia Española: Y dice así:

CINTO: (del latín cinctus,de cingere, ceñir) Faja de cuero estambre o seda, que se usa para ceñir o ajustar la cintuta con una sola vuelta, y se aprieta con agujetas, hebillas o broches.
2. Cintura (parte estrecha del cuerpo sobre las caderas).
3. En Argentina y Uruguay: cinturón del gaucho.
También aquellos cinturones en los que se escondían onzas de oro,  (o monedas valiosas).

Saludos.
Tarsis


----------



## Finrod Reavendell

En Costa Rica se usa Faja (para sujetar los pantalones). y nunca cinturón.
Cinturón es el que se usa para el carro. Cinturón de seguridad.

Saludos!


----------



## mamatlacuache

Muchas gracias por la explicación muy detallada, XiaoRoel.  Es muy interesante saber todo eso.

Taris, gracias nuevamente.  No me imaginé que existían tantas palabras para indicar lo mismo.  Esto es increíble!

Hola, Finrod Reavendell!  Gracias por tu comentario.  Ahora otra palabra "faja".  Me doy cuenta de que en cada país se utiliza una palabra distinta para lo que "cinturón" para mí.


----------



## literaturaespanola

Soy actualmente profesor de Literatura en la Universidad Autonoma de Madrid pero no soy de Nacionalidad Espanola. Aqui en Espana se trata a toda costa de mantener la buena habla del idioma Espanol, eso quiere decir que aunque existan palabras en el Diccionario de la Real Lengua Espanola no quiere decir que puedas utilizarlas para hablar un buen espanol. No se si me explico? Yo para graduarme e incorporarme a los oficios profesionales tuve que aprender a hablar, imaginate? No te dire de donde soy pero me fue mas dificil aprender a hablar bien mi idioma espanol que graduarme. Bueno te explico: Algunas palabras son aceptadas en el Diccionario de la Real Lengua Espanola debido a su utilizacion en los paises donde se habla este idioma pero asi igual siempre se da la supresión de artículos o acepciones ya existentes. La Comisión Delegada del Pleno y para el Diccionario coordina a las demás comisiones y se encarga de los asuntos correspondientes a la técnica lexicográfica. Los académicos correspondientes de la Española realizan propuestas sobre el léxico de la zona donde residen...y asi sucesivamente.......
Bueno yo me atrevi a opinar a tu pregunta debido a que yo estuve en la Comisión Delegada del Pleno y para el Diccionario por 5 anos y me retire por este nuevo empleo hace 14 meses y la palabra CINTO es una de las mas solicitadas para ser suprimidas del diccionario ya que no mas es aceptada como bien hablada no solo en el medio profesional hablando sino tambien en el hablar cotidiano del pueblo. 
Queria agregar que yo vine hace 15 anos a Espana y tambien utilizaba muchas palabras no bien vistas pero despues de 3 meses ya me habian corregido no solo una palabra sino cientos de ellas ya que aqui se da una marginacion por tu hablar, o lo aprendes o no eres aceptado o no consigues el empleo que deseas. Pero eso es lo lindo de aprender.... cada dia aprendes algo nuevo si sabes aceptar sugerencias y eso me toco a mi ya que no tenia opcion de regresar a mi pais y el peor obstaculo para mi fue mi habla y no me da verguenza decirlo. Realmente aprendi que el diccionario no te asegura que hables de la mejor manera.
En cualquier lugar del mundo  donde vayas la gente te clasifica por tu hablar, por como hablas, mas bien te juzgan, te dan tu posicion social tambien, es duro pero es asi. 
Asi que mejor utiliza la palabra cinturon en tu traduccion.
Atentamente,
Ricardo Arauz


----------



## cieloy

Yo me atrevo a comentar en otras palabras de acuerdo a mi investigacion tambien y que ya no escribo porque ya muchos lo hiciero n tambien. Si es cierto, la palabra CINTO es una palabra rural, campesina nunca ha sido aceptada como bien hablada y si pienso que tambien este ultimo senor tiene razon, aqui en Espana tratamos de hablar buen espanol pero aun asi nosotros nos equivocamos y me alegro de encontrar a personas tan abiertas para hacer todo lo posible para incorporarse a una sociedad como esta. Desgraciadamente si aqui hay mucha marginacion por tu hablar pero tambien te repito nosotros nos equivocamos.
Hablemos bien, al menos en la ciudad No digas CINTO.


----------



## literaturaespanola

mirx said:


> Ricardo, con todo respeto; yo hubiera imaginado que la ortografía fue lo que encontraste más difícil.
> 
> De todo tu mensaje únicamente no me quedó muy claro la parte donde sugieres que "cinto" es una de las palabras más solicitadas para ser suprimidas. ¿En qué se basan los que tal cosa sugieren? ¿Cómo es más correcto usar cinturón y no cinto?
> 
> Gracias y bienvenido. Y mucha suerte a tus alumnos.


 
Mi comentario fue basado en lo que aqui me han ensenado y por mi experiencia en el campo. Di mi opinion porque para ser sicero esta fue una de las palabras que yo sabia utilizar y aunque en mi pais sabia yo que era solo utilizada en el area rural como dicen en otro mensaje. La gente de la ciudad y estudiada no se referia al cinturon como cinto. Bueno pero yo seguia hablando como creci hablando y fue aqui donde me vi obligado a hacer unos cambios y fue muy dificil. A tu pregunta de en que se basan para hacer estos cambios de suprimir palabras ya existentes? eso es como exprese anteriormente debido a su utilizacion en las regiones del habla espanola. Primero se da la sugerencia y luego una investigacion. Para esto hay comisiones regionales encargadas de llevar a cabo estudios y analisis de habla de poblaciones en las que estas palabras eran mas utilizadas y hasta donde yo se habian ya muchas sugerencias que incluian este termino y los estudios indicaban que ya no era una palabra muy utilizada donde anteriormente lo era. 
La verdad es que cada persona tiene el derecho de hablar como le guste y yo hubiese querido quedarme en mi barrio pero lamentablemente sali de alli y no he podido regresar aun. Tendre que hablar como aqui esperan que hable, mejor dicho seguire intentandolo porque no es nada facil. Nuestro idioma es tan lindo porque poseemos tantas palabras diferentes que significan lo mismo y sabes que tambien es muy lindo aprender todos esos significados, yo lo estoy haciendo via internet y por medio de otras amistades de diferentes nacionalidades.
Cuidate mucho y gracias por tu comentario tambien ya que esto veo que se ha convertido en un verdadero debate. Yo por mi parte mejor ya no opino porque no sea que sea mal interpretado mi comentario.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Mirx*:





> Ricardo, con todo respeto; yo hubiera imaginado que la ortografía fue lo que encontraste más difícil.


La ortografía es difícil, pero la puntuación y la redacción también lo son. 

Nunca había oído _*cinto*_ en español, sólo en portugués.  Ahora que sé que existe también en castellano, espero que no lo eliminen del DRAE...


----------



## andriubcn

Mi caso personal es que mi padre usa siempre la palabra cinto para  referirse a lo que yo siempre llamo cinturón y llevo escuchándolo desde que tengo uso de razón.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

andriubcn said:


> Mi caso personal es que mi padre usa siempre la palabra cinto para  referirse a lo que yo siempre llamo cinturón y llevo escuchándolo desde que tengo uso de razón.
> 
> Saludos



Mi caso es que en todo el México que conozco, incluída la televisión, siempre hemos usado "cinto". Cinturón, cómo ya lo dije, me suena demasiado formal y en el mejor de los casos yo lo definiría como un cinto más ancho y quizá hasta específico para ciertos trabajos.


----------

